# ما هو معني الوحي ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه

انا محتاج اعرف معني الوحي في المسيحيه بصورة متوسعه كدراسه 

يعني معني الوحي ؟

اسلوب الوحي في الكتابه الكتاب المقدس ؟

انواع الوحي ؟

معني كلمه  الوحي في العبري واليوناني ؟

تاريخ الوحي المقدس ؟


يعني كل شي يتعلق بموضوع الوحي 

انا كنت نقلت مقاله عن الوحي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91163 

محتاج ادرسه دراسه كامله 

لو حد عنده كتب او مقالات او شرح اكون شاكر ليه

تحياتي ​


----------



## Fadie (30 يوليو 2009)

http://scholarly-faith.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_27.html


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يوليو 2009)

اشكرا خي الحبيب علي المقاله الجميله 

ربنا يباركك

فعلا مفيده جدا

تحياتي​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه 


أنا محتاج اعرف كل ما يتعلق بالوحي الهي من خلال الكتاب المقدس وأقوال الإباء وخصوصا أقوال الإباء

1- ما هو تعريف معني الوحي ؟

2- أنواع الوحي ؟

3- اصل كلمه الوحي ومعني الوحي في العبرية واليوناني ؟
4- تاريخ الوحي ؟

5- وسائل التي قدم بها الوحي ؟

6- طرق الوحي ؟

7- أزمنة كتابه الوحي ؟

8- نظريات الوحي ؟

9- هدف الوحي ؟

10- سر الوحي ؟

ياريت كل من عنده رد عليا أو كتب أو مقالات بتشرح الموضوع دا يساعدني بيها 


ياريت يكون في أقوال أباء للموضوع دا 

ربنا يبارككم

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> 1- ما هو تعريف معني الوحي ؟


 
كما عرفه الرسول بطرس, الوحي هو سياقة الروح القدس للقديسين للتكلم بكلامه. فالوحي هو تأثير فوق الطبيعي على الرسول أو النبي المُختار, يضمن فيه روح الله إن كل ما يقوله و يكتبه هو حق. الروح القدس يقود القديسين الكتبة في إختيار الكلمات التي تُكتب, لكن لا يملي عليهم الكتابة حرفياً لإنهم ليسوا جماد, بل يبقى العنصر البشري له تأثير في طريقة الكتابة (طريقة الكتابة و ليس مضمون الكتابة) و يبقى تأثير الروح القدس على الكاتب في إختيار الكلمات المكتوبة بالوحي.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك  اخي ماي روك علي تعريف معني الوحي  

فعلا تعريف رائع


ياريت تفيدني في بقي الاسئله المتعلقه بالموضوع

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي ​


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2009)

سنأخذ الأسئلة واحد تلو الآخر حتى أترك لك المجال للتعقيب و التعليق قبل الإنتقال للسؤال الآخر



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> 2- أنواع الوحي ؟


 
الوحي ينقسم إلى نوعين, وحي شخصي و وحي إلهي
الوحي الشخصي هو الأفكار و الإلهامات التي يُساق بها الشخص بحسب عمره و أفكاره و علمه و لغته, هذا الإلهام لا علاقة له بالكتاب المقدس

الوحي الإلهي هو الوحي الذي كُتب به الكتاب المقدس مُعرفاً بالتعريف أعلاه.

حاول الناس تقسم الوحي لأقسام عديدة, لحل بعض الإشكالات بحسب وجهة نظرهم, فهناك من حاول تجزيئ الوحي الكتابي لقسم كتابي و قسم غير كتابي (كعلمي أو شخصي). هناك مسميات عديدة مرفوضة جميعها, و المقبول هو الوحي الإلهي الكتابي أي, سياقة الروح القدس للكتبة في إختيار الكلمات و الأقوال بحسب قصد الله في كيفية توصيل الرسالة للبشرية. الكتبة مساقون بالروح القدس ليس في الأفكار فقط, بل في إختيار الكلمات أيضاً, مما يجعله مختلفاً عن كونه وحي إملائي, أي تدوين كلام مباشر من الله, لإن الكاتب سيكون تحت تأثير و سياقة الروح القدس في أختيار الكلمات التي توصل الفكر و القصد في الرسالة. 

لم أتعمق في أنواع الوحي المرفوض لإنه غير مهم, المهم أن نعرف ما هية الوحي الذي نؤمن به و أي شئ مخالف له سيكون من السهل تعيينه.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمه اخي الحبيب ماي روك

اولا : لم افهم قصدك من الوحي الشخصي ما هو علاقته بالله ؟ 

ثانيا : هل انواع الوحي فقط شخصي والهي كتابي ؟

ثالثا : ما معني الوحي الكلي أو التام" و "الوحي اللفظي أو الكلامي" هل هم انواع من الوحي ؟

اشكرك علي تعبك معي  ربنا يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال اخر  هل اخي الحبيب ماري روك تعريفك للوحي يكون تحت اسم نظرية "الوحي الحرفي اللفظي" ؟

ولا غيرها ؟

انا اسف علي الاسئله الكثيرة ولكن اتوضيح والفهم 

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ​
> 
> اولا : لم افهم قصدك من الوحي الشخصي ما هو علاقته بالله ؟ ​


​الوحي الشخصي ليس له أي علاقة بالله أو بالوحي الكتابي, لكنه أحد أنواع الوحي, الوحي الشخصي أو البشري, هو الإلهام و الأفكار التي تسوق الشخص.​ 



> ثانيا : هل انواع الوحي فقط شخصي والهي كتابي ؟


 ​
نعم, الوحي ينقسم الى قسمين, وحي إلهي أي بتدخل من الله (و هذا ينقسم الى عدم أقسام) و حي بشري بدون تدخل إلهي​​​



> ثالثا : ما معني الوحي الكلي أو التام" و "الوحي اللفظي أو الكلامي" هل هم انواع من الوحي ؟


​الوحي الكلي و التام هو إن كل ما يكتب هو بالوحي (هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس) و ليس مجزأ لروحي من الله و علمي من الكاتب. الوحي مصدره الله وحده و هو يشمل كل ما مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس.

الوحي اللفظي هو أن يكتب الكاتب كلام الله بالحرف الواحد دون تفكير أو وعي, وهو ليس ما نؤمن به, فكل الكتبة هم أنبياء و رسل و أشخاص موهوبين بطريقة الكلام و الإعلان.
نحن نؤمن إن الله يقود الكاتب و أفكاره و طريقة أختياره للكلمات و لا يملي عليه الكتابة حرفاً بحرف.​


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سؤال اخر هل اخي الحبيب ماري روك تعريفك للوحي يكون تحت اسم نظرية "الوحي الحرفي اللفظي" ؟​
> 
> ​


​لا حبيبي اوريجانوس 
سبق و قلت إن الوحي الحرفي يعني إن الله يملي كتابة حروف الكلمات و الجمل هو شئ لا نؤمن به

نحن نؤمن بالوحي الفكري القولي اللفظي (قد تختلف التسميات لكن المعنى واحد), أي الوحي الذي فيه يقود الروح القدس فكر الإنسان الكاتب و يرشده في إختيار الكلمات لكنه لا يملي عليه الكتابة. بذلك يكون الكلام المكتوب يحتوي ليس فقط على فكر الله بل و على أقوال الله أيضاً.​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب ماي روك علي التوضيح

متابع معك بقي الاسئله

تحياتي​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> معني كلمه  الوحي في العبري واليوناني ؟
> 
> 
> ​



كلمة الوحي اليونانية هي θεόπνευστος واصل الكلمة منقسم لشقين 
θεό πνευστος ثيو بنيو. ثيو تعني الله, و بنيو تعني نسمة او نفخة. فمعنى الكلمة النسمة أو النفخة الإلهية. النسمة أو النفخة الإلهية التي تحل على الشخص ليكتب بالوحي.

كلمة الوحي بالعبرية هي נשׁמה نشمة و التي تعني نسمة اي النسمة الإلهية أو الوحي الإلهي.

الكلمتين متقاربتين في المعنى و الإستخدام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك علي معني الوحي بالغه اليونانية والعبريه 
بنسبة الايه التي تتكلم علي الوحي من الله في العهد الجديد

2تم-3-16: كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ .

πασα γραφη θεοπνευστος και ωφελιμος προς διδασκαλιαν προς ελεγμον προς επανορθωσιν προς παιδειαν την εν δικαιοσυνη


هل الترجمه الدقيقه لكلمه (باسا جرافي -πασα γραφη  )   هي  ( كل الكتاب  )  او  ( كل كتاب )  في الايه  ?


----------



## My Rock (6 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> اشكرك علي معني الوحي بالغه اليونانية والعبريه
> بنسبة الايه التي تتكلم علي الوحي من الله في العهد الجديد
> 
> 2تم-3-16: كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ .
> ...



المعنى الدقيق هو كل سفر, فالكلمة جرافي تعني الكتابات المقدسة, و هي تخص بالإشارة الإسفار الكتابية و ليس كل كتاب بالمعنى العام, فالنص لا يخص الكتابات التي تخرج عن الوحي الكتابي.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2009)

my rock قال:


> المعنى الدقيق هو كل سفر, فالكلمة جرافي تعني الكتابات المقدسة, و هي تخص بالإشارة الإسفار الكتابية و ليس كل كتاب بالمعنى العام, فالنص لا يخص الكتابات التي تخرج عن الوحي الكتابي.



يعني كلمه جرافي  سفر  ولا الكتاب 

منتظر ان تكمل بقي الاسئله

تحياتي


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح 
انا قريت كتاب جميل جدا بيشرح فى اوله ماهو الوحى
اسم الكتاب ( مشكاة الطلاب فى شرح الكتاب ) لمثلث الرحمات الانبا ايسذوروس 
هتلاقيه موجود فى مكتبة الكتب العربيه بموقع ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط
وربنا ينور بصيرتك


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> 4- تاريخ الوحي ؟



لا أعرف ما الذي تقصده بالتحديد بتاريخ الوحي, لكن أعتقد إنك تقصد الفترة التي أوحى بها الله بالكتابة بالوحي. هذه الفترة هي محصورة فيما كُتب بالكتاب المقدس, من اسفار موسى الخمسة و الى سفر الرؤيا. كل ما يخص الوحي كُتب بواسطة الوحي (الوحي المكتوب).


----------

